# TTF шрифты с кириличекими символами

## drolyk

Собсно где можно намыть сабж, а то одних только corefonts как-то недостаточно

----------

## ghuug

 *drolyk wrote:*   

> Собсно где можно намыть сабж, а то одних только corefonts как-то недостаточно

 

попробуй media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera

Михаил

----------

## timofey

Вот как раз в Bitstream Vera и отсутствует кириллица... Или мои сведения устарели?  :Smile: 

----------

## inv

из windows/fonts с соседней машины

----------

